
The Asymmetry of Life - nreece
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/the_asymmetry_of_life/
======
mkfort
Ugh, that's the best he can come up with? "It's probably just a fluke and
might be different elsewhere" I found this page which seems to be for RPGs or
something but gives some alternate theories, including one involving water
derived from evidence from comets and meteors.
<http://arcana.wikidot.com/alien-amino-acids>

